# "Gefällt Mir" Button von Facebook mit aktuellen Link verwenden.



## ciberjoerg (16. Januar 2011)

Wie kann ich das anstellen in mein phpBB Forum einen Like Button mit Link zu einem Beitrag hinzuzufügen? Was ich meine ist folgendes, den Link "http://exemple.com/viewtopic.php?f=38&t=56&p=143#p143" (direkt zu dem Beitrag) so in die API von Face einzubauen das man Direkt auf den Beitrag kommt.

So weit ich weis hat Facebook mit der # Probleme und wird nicht erkannt. oder ist das doch möglich?


```
<? $likeURL= urlencode('http://'.$_SERVER['HTTP_HOST'].$_SERVER['REQUEST_URI'])."#p143"; ?>

<iframe src="http://www.facebook.com/plugins/like.php?href=<?=$likeURL?>&layout=button_count&show_faces=true&width=200&action=like&font=arial&colorscheme=light&height=21" scrolling="no" frameborder="0" style="border:none; overflow:hidden; width:200px; height:21px;" allowTransparency="true"></iframe>
```


----------



## Flex (16. Januar 2011)

> *How does Facebook deal with hash tags?*
> 
> When Facebook makes a request to scrape your page, we will include content after hashtags. Hashtags are preserved within Facebook - if your Like button points to a URL with a hashtag, the link back to your site will be the full URL (including content after hashtags).



Sollte also ohne Probleme möglich sein.


----------



## ciberjoerg (16. Januar 2011)

Okay einfach den ganzen Link so einfügen lassen? Und wenn ja wie?


----------



## Flex (16. Januar 2011)

Hier ist alles erklärt:

Facebook Developers - Like Button


----------

